# after miscarriage - exercise, sex and headache questions



## kel (Nov 20, 2001)

I had a miscarriage last week at 13 wks. pregnant (pregnancy stopped around 6 wks.) and had the last little bit of bleeding/spotting end yesterday. I'm wondering if anyone knows when I can resume aerobic exercise? Is it okay to start again? My midwife appt./follow up isn't for another week and a half, so I thought I'd ask here first.

Also, do I have to wait until after the check up for sex? (not ttc)

And has anyone else had recurrent headaches during and after a miscarriage? I've woken up with a headache every day since the bleeding started and they haven't let up yet. I'm wondering if it's hormonal or just coincidence (it *could* be my wisdom teeth, too.)

Thanks so much.
xo - Kelly


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

I think you should wait on the exercise until you see the midwife. I think its just like after your post-partum bleeding stops. If you do too much it can start back up again. I know after my loss if I did too much the bleeding would start up. As for sex....I'm not sure...I think we waited about 2 weeks. I didn't ever go to the dr so I don't know what they would have said. I also had the headaches....but I also kept my m/s for another 30 days after my m/c was over....So, I don't know on that one.

I'm sorry about your loss. Take it easy for a while and take care of yourself!


----------



## Abylite (Jan 3, 2003)

Hello...I'm sorry about your loss.

I m/c at 9 weeks 3 months ago. We waited about 3 weeks for sex...I didn't get any headaches. I do remember feeling physically and emotionally drained. Try to take care of yourself. Feel free to talk to us anytime.


----------



## naturegirl (Apr 16, 2002)

First of all I am so sorry for your loss










I think the headaches can be hormonal. I had them more often, mild ones, when I was pg. I mc at 10 weeks. They HA seemed to stop shortly after the mc though.

I suggest that you do light exercise, don't over do it. Only you know what that is. Your body needs to recuperate and you need to focus on healing your spiritual/emotional self as well.

I waited for sex. I think we waited 6-8 weeks until I felt comfortable with it again. It was more for emotional healing than physical healing though. I don't see why you would have to wait as long as everything had "passed" and the bleeding had stopped...


----------



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

I had headaches after the miscarriage, but that turned out to be a raging sinus infection.

I continued to exersice normally after the miscarriage, I was told to "resume normal activities". I don't know if the on call doctor I saw realized that ment running 3 miles a day, but I kept doing it, (I went through a week or two of "punishing" my body for being defective, not healthy I know, I ate junk and ran too hard).

As far as sex we only waited a week, for us it was emotional reasons in the other direction, we needed to connect. However I had minimal bleeding for a miscarriage, and the bleeding stopped several days before.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

I had a miscarriage at 11 weeks, and the pregnancy had ended sometime before, I guess. I saw a doctor over a month after it happened, and he told me to maintain pelvic rest for 6 weeks. That amused me since I could have already had sex by that point, but I hadn't, so I waited another 2 weeks. In our house, it's not unusual to go a month between anyway.

I never thought about when I could exercise, but it turned out to be about 3 weeks just because of the situation at home. I had visitors and we were doing other stuff.

I don't remember having headaches, but I had a raging case of pimples after the miscarriage, that took over a month to go away.


----------



## MossbackMeadow (Nov 1, 2002)

Kel,
My mc's (3) were at 12 weeks and under. As soon as the bleeding slowed a bit, we had sex. I needed the closeness and the normalcy. It was within a week, I'd say.
I am normally a runner, 6 m, 3x a week -- I took a week off stopped during the mc, but started again right away - I looked at it more as a period rather than a birth. Of course it hurt deeply ( !) but as far as coming back to running, I mean that it wasn't like starting up again postpartum. I thought it was a good way to pound out my anger and grief.

Just listen to your body and do what feels right.

Warmly,
MM


----------



## kel (Nov 20, 2001)

Thanks everyone. I actually just went in for a midwife check-up yesterday (2+ wks. after the miscarriage) and she made an appt. for me to get an ultrasound next week. My bleeding (though very light) hadn't completely stopped yet, which she said is a little unusual, and my uterus still feels like 10 wks. pregnant size when it "should" be back to normal. So I guess she's thinking there might still be some leftover placenta or something hanging on. She said only mild exercise and no to sex... I'm thinking exercise might be good for me at this point! Anyway, the bleeding stopped today, so I guess I'll just see what happens. Thanks for all the help and support! xo - Kelly


----------

